# an update of my babies!!



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Well my momma rat had babies in jan and I didn't think I would be aloud to keep one but in the end I was aloud to keep 2. they are growing up so fast. I kept the runt who no longer looks like the runt she is so fat. they're back with the momma too but I always wonder whether the momma realises who they are? 
I'll attach a few photos


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

awww looks so cute sleeping up there (<3_<3)


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Awwww


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Awe, super adorable. What's that pink fluffy stuff you have in your cage?! ;o


----------



## Cj001 (Apr 20, 2015)

So cute ^_^ they're so irresistible when they're that young!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

AdequateRat said:


> Awe, super adorable. What's that pink fluffy stuff you have in your cage?! ;o


Its like a woolen type material but they love it. I have blue ones in my boys cage lmao. Everything's colour coordinated lol. 
Also they've grown so much more now. They're nearly as big as momma now though haha. Love em!


----------

